# Odd colored spilo



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Bought from Ash as a "purple diamond" spilo in fall of 2003. Always dark upper bodied, very "purple", with a light yellow lower-body divided near lateral line. Has been in this particular tank for 4 years so is very comfortable, and always eats well.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

my big mac is purple on the top too, evn has some pinkish purple on the gill plate

a few pics


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

mine has purple too.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

rhomkeeper said:


> my big mac is purple on the top too, evn has some pinkish purple on the gill plate
> 
> a few pics


Here is my 10 inch mac , totally different fish. The scales on the oddball are way smaller , and he's a solid 8 inches. But the color difference of purple on top and yellow on the bottom is nothing like any spilos I've seen here since 2003. It doesn't matter the angle or light he is purple colored not tinted due to angle or lighting. Most diamond scaled p's will reflect light and show different tints. Can anybody show me a pic that matches mine?


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

that is a common everyday maculatus, it looks just like mine except smaller.
mine changes color drasticly depending on mood ect.ect. sometimes its dark black and the gold scales almost dissapear, some times its a purpleish hue with tons and tons of gold showing.
you have a beautiful specimin but it looks like most of the bigger one i have seen.
i had some pics i took at shark aquarium over the summer of some that george had but i can't seem to find them


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

rhomkeeper said:


> that is a common everyday maculatus, it looks just like mine except smaller.
> mine changes color drasticly depending on mood ect.ect. sometimes its dark black and the gold scales almost dissapear, some times its a purpleish hue with tons and tons of gold showing.
> you have a beautiful specimin but it looks like most of the bigger one i have seen.
> i had some pics i took at shark aquarium over the summer of some that george had but i can't seem to find them


 He is ALWAYS this color.I see this fish everyday when I come and go through my back door. 365 days a year for the past 4 years! What size is your mac thats the same? And can I please see pics ? I have a 10 inch mac, a 10 inch spilo, four captive bred macs from Allen, that are at this moment IN breeding colors, and various sized macs and spilos.Yours looks more like my 10 inch mac than the odd spilo I'm talking about.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

nubsmoke said:


> that is a common everyday maculatus, it looks just like mine except smaller.
> mine changes color drasticly depending on mood ect.ect. sometimes its dark black and the gold scales almost dissapear, some times its a purpleish hue with tons and tons of gold showing.
> you have a beautiful specimin but it looks like most of the bigger one i have seen.
> i had some pics i took at shark aquarium over the summer of some that george had but i can't seem to find them


 He is ALWAYS this color.I see this fish everyday when I come and go through my back door. 365 days a year for the past 4 years! What size is your mac thats the same? And can I please see pics ? I have a 10 inch mac, a 10 inch spilo, four captive bred macs from Allen, that are at this moment IN breeding colors, and various sized macs and spilos.Yours looks more like my 10 inch mac than the odd spilo I'm talking about.
[/quote]
the pics are there right after your first post. he is roughly 10"-11".

if yours stay purple all the time then maybe it is somthing differnt. mine is only purple when it is calm. lately it has been almost black, i'm assuming its breeding colors are coming out.

can you post a few more pics of yours, cuz now i'm curious


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Thats a sweet fish NS. I would say that similar to Natts that can have extraordinary coloring and markings in the wild i dont see it any different for certain serras like the Mac.


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

rhomkeeper said:


> my big mac is purple on the top too, evn has some pinkish purple on the gill plate
> 
> a few pics


how big is this spilo? and how old?


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

opefeunidwntifiedpiranha

kinda looks similar to this species maybe frank can tell you more


----------

